# Lanyards



## mojo man 17 (Apr 14, 2004)

Guys, I am looking to get a nice lanyard for my calls. I want one that won't let my calls clang around and will still do the job of holding them without the fear of one of them coming out of its loop! Send me some information I would greatly appreciate it!

MOJO


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

The best one I found for me was actually one made by Remington it was like $12. I shortened some of the drops coming out the bottom so my calls don't hit together. I have three calls coming out the bottom and then there are two drops up higher on the side.

I like to put my calls around my neck under my coat. I found that this one was a bit shorter and worked better for me. I am not a huge guy and found that many of the lanyards hung to low for me. I like to keep my calls inside my jacket when it is cold so they don't freeze as easily and it makes it hard to get them out when they hang so far down. I will try to snap a picture tonight when I get home. I had to buy one and use it before I realized what I like.

Buy some insert savers and put those on too. They will save you alot of headaches down the road.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

There's a lot of good lanyards out there if you do a little searching. I've been using a bolen for the past couple seasons and like it a lot...4 calls that are all seperated with a drop on both the insert and barrel.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I'm with Joneser. I have a Bolen that I really like. Its one of the few lanyards I have use that is comfortable around my neck and my calls don't clank all over each other!


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

try http://www.terrysduckblind.homestead.com/
great quality and these guys are gentleman


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Also check out widgnwackers web site, he makes all kinds of custom lanyards. 
http://www.widgnwhackers.com/
Or send him a PM at http://nodakoutdoors.com/members/phpBB/ ... file&u=185


----------



## goose_slayer (Jan 31, 2004)

i just recently got the final apprach floating lanyard. even tho it looks bolky it is very light and very comfortable. go chek one out . they hold and float 4 calls.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

goose_slayer said:


> i just recently got the final apprach floating lanyard. even tho it looks bolky it is very light and very comfortable. go chek one out . they hold and float 4 calls.


Are you talking about this one?

http://www.store.nodakoutdoors.com/prod ... ucts_id/98

Pretty nice lanyard. I just got one from Heartland the other day that is real comfy too.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Chris you going to sell those Heartlands? I really liked that one you had!


----------



## charles (Mar 20, 2004)

Check this web page for good quality laynards
http://pages.pathwaynet.com/~bketner/intimidator.htm
Can also be found on the sponsor listing of the Refuge (duckhunter.net)


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

I have used several and my favorite is the Heartlands. I got a 6 drop and love it!


----------



## goose_slayer (Jan 31, 2004)

ya chris that was the one i was talkin about


----------

